# Boxer DNA 250



## Vape_Da_Ape (30/5/17)

Hi guys 

can anybody point me in the direction of a boxer DNA 250 
nobody seems to have stock locally 

thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (25/6/17)

As far as I know, you can only get these at GingerVapor.com
Nobody locally stocks GV Boxers


----------



## boxerulez (27/6/17)

And as far as I could see the modder is the biggest **** bag in the world. Not worth it.... check in with Eric Chang on his experience here.... 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (27/6/17)

Lots of talks over quality issues on these. Pity because they are great looking mods


----------



## KB_314 (27/6/17)

Jai Haze, whose reviews I really enjoy, has made it clear what he thinks of Ginger Vapor, and their actions/statements have been the cause of controversy. Note - Ginger Vapor isn't actually the modder - turns out they are the exclusive reseller, and the modder is based in Europe as far as I know. Although it must be said that he (Jai) was their biggest fan until he got pissed off that they send MikeVapes all the free stuff, not Jai 

As far as the mods - I can only speak for the one I own - I really love it. It has become my workhorse in many ways (I have the 26650 350j v2 version, classic i.e full 3d print, and no silicon sleeve). It's ultra-light, good build-quality, and really small for a 26650 mod. I do find it has more voltage sag than the same chip in my SX Mini ML though. On lower power settings it's much of a muchness - but this could be seen as a quality issue I guess.

Mods aside, I prefer not to support any shady business practice, and so, @Vape_Da_Ape if you are keen for a high quality authentic 3d-printed mod like a Boxer, go for "The Rebel" instead. It is from esauce in the UK, and the owner/modder is very helpful and accommodating. Although it's clear that his Rebel mods were "inspired" by the Boxer, in some ways they exceed the Boxer in quality and have addressed some of the known issues. The die on their black and grey mods are also better than in Boxers. Plus, they are slightly cheaper too. I'm really keen to get one of the mech squonkers when they are out (Boxer's are already available and look awesome)

Here's a link:
https://www.esauce.co.uk/rebel-mod


----------

